# Inverness 2014, Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart and more



## Liverbirdie (Jul 8, 2013)

A cooled sunset over the links of Royal Dornoch, bottle nosed dolphins with arched backs larking alongside Castle Stuart in the Moray firth, a lone Kestrel soaring above the boat of garten, even this far inland. Why not Nairn in bloom, in the month of June?

What do you mean, the missus wonâ€™t give you that long a pass? Ok, maybe bring her along then, take in a moonlit castle on a twilight walk. Will someone please stop him.........ok, turn off the Mantovani.

Well people this could be epic, or it could be a big damp squib. This could be a legendary road trip with tales of derring-do, great weather, fabulous company and many, beers.

A chance for the meeting of the clans. Whether it be the Jocks and the Geordies, the Scouse dandies. The brummies, the  yorkies, southerners on shandies. It may be the Saltire v St. George, oldies v kiddies it doesnâ€™t matter at this stage. What does matter is that yourâ€™e a good lad/lady, and defo not shady, a hail fellow well met/up for a side bet, not a crying-arse, door hinge but out for a good golfing and ale binge.

This one isnâ€™t going to be easy, but me and Birchy (who has done well more spade work than me â€“ thanks Scott, honorable mention to Patricks148 also, for some helpful advice) reckon with the right numbers it could be a lot of fun. We have nailed down the golf clubs and the easiest thing to do is we just sort the golf and everyone else sorts out their own accommodation and transport. However, once we have an idea of numbers and commitment, we can then look at accommodation after that, but it may still be left to do on a group by group basis.

Some people may not be able to get a 4 night away pass, so it will be built around 3 main courses, with others just being tagged on depending upon numbers and requirements.  
The three it will be built around are as follows:-

Royal Dornoch , Castle Stuart, and possibly Nairn, if they come to the table price-wise.

There may also be an optional game at the boat of Garten, but that may also change to Tain, Moray firth or others. There may also be a half-way stop for the northern English raiders in mid-Scotland either on the way up or back, to break the journey up. Maybe somewhere like Lanark.

At the moment we have the following as the highest/lowest options for the courses:-

                    Top weekend price (2013)  / Cheapest option 2013/2014

Royal Dornoch  Â£110  / Â£65 Twilight in June

Castle Stuart   Â£175  / Â£75 - if we get the numbers and probably midweek, yes Â£100 saving! 

Nairn              Â£ 110  / ** stop press ** No discount as it stands, so may go elsewhere

Boat of Garten Â£ 47  / Â£ 25.00 twilight      

Top price total based on 2013 prices is Â£ 442. Cheapest golf only option based on 2013 is approx Â£ 240.00. 
A potential saving of over Â£200, which will probably pay for your travel/accommodation.

Obviously 1-2 rounds will probably be over the weekend, so it might go up slightly, and also for 2014. 

All in all, with acommodation options being anything from Â£80 - Â£200 (in total) each for varying  levels of comfort and travel, it could be anything between Â£380 and Â£ 600 plus, before spends. There are cheap caravan options for Â£20 a night, various guest house accomodation or even cottages that can sleep 14 with a snooker table/pool table/table tennis games room option, in what looks like a baronial seat of power. 

The north west flatcappers may get a mini-bus up, if enough willing, but for now let's just concentrate on the golf, the other can take care of itself.

It will either be the May/June week when the kids are off, or in June 2014, subject to interest. Overall, we may do it as Wednesday to Sunday, or Saturday till Wednesday, which for most will mean 3 days off work. Some may only do 3 nights and it will change accordingly, but the expensive ones will probably be done on the weekdays, so you miss out on one or two of them, depending on finalised plans.

If you were to do this with just a few mates it would cost you a bomb, but as part of a larger group, it should be heavily discounted. The plan would be to agree the dates (for the majority), collect a deposit for the golf only in the next month or so. Look into accommodation options in the next 2 months, put a deposit on that. That way, you can pay a third approx 10 months before, pay the rest in early 2014 and just get your spends together nearer the time we go.

So if you can get a 3 or 4 night pass from HID, you want to play some of the most scenic, out the bloody way courses in our fair isles, you can afford the moolah, get your name down here.:thup:


Also advise if June is ok, or the school holidays May/June 2014.


----------



## brendy (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: Inverness 2014, Royal Dornoch/Castle Stuart and more*

Dont discount Spey Valley, its a pretty good course too. Pity it lashed down all day when we played it.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 8, 2013)

Is it too late to swap the word Scots for Jocks? Maybe no-one noticed........


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 9, 2013)

Put me down as a definately maybe Pete. I could try and swing it as a 40th birthday treat with the boys. I'll confirm availability as soon as the dates are sorted.

Sounds like you and Scotty boy are outdoing me and Dave on the organisation front....:thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 9, 2013)

That was a bit long winded Pedro!

Put me Down as a possible, I can't fully commit til the  dates are confirmed.


----------



## Birchy (Jul 9, 2013)

Im in for this of course :thup:


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 9, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			A cooled sunset over the links of Royal Dornoch, bottle nosed dolphins with arched backs larking alongside Castle Stuart in the Moray firth, a lone Kestrel soaring above the boat of garten, even this far inland. Why not Nairn in bloom, in the month of June?

What do you mean, the missus wonâ€™t give you that long a pass? Ok, maybe bring her along then, take in a moonlit castle on a twilight walk. Will someone please stop him.........ok, turn off the Mantovani.

Well people this could be epic, or it could be a big damp squib. This could be a legendary road trip with tales of derring-do, great weather, fabulous company and many, beers.

A chance for the meeting of the clans. Whether it be the Jocks and the Geordies, the Scouse dandies. The brummies, the  yorkies, southerners on shandies. It may be the Saltire v St. George, oldies v kiddies it doesnâ€™t matter at this stage. What does matter is that yourâ€™e a good lad/lady, and defo not shady, a hail fellow well met/up for a side bet, not a crying-arse, door hinge but out for a good golfing and ale binge.

This one isnâ€™t going to be easy, but me and Birchy (who has done well more spade work than me â€“ thanks Scott, honorable mention to Patricks148 also, for some helpful advice) reckon with the right numbers it could be a lot of fun. We have nailed down the golf clubs and the easiest thing to do is we just sort the golf and everyone else sorts out their own accommodation and transport. However, once we have an idea of numbers and commitment, we can then look at accommodation after that, but it may still be left to do on a group by group basis.

Some people may not be able to get a 4 night away pass, so it will be built around 3 main courses, with others just being tagged on depending upon numbers and requirements.  
The three it will be built around are as follows:-

Royal Dornoch , Castle Stuart, and possibly Nairn, if they come to the table price-wise.

There may also be an optional game at the boat of Garten, but that may also change to Tain, Moray firth or others. There may also be a half-way stop for the northern English raiders in mid-Scotland either on the way up or back, to break the journey up. Maybe somewhere like Lanark.

At the moment we have the following as the highest/lowest options for the courses:-

                    Top weekend price (2013)  / Cheapest option 2013/2014

Royal Dornoch  Â£110  / Â£65 Twilight in June

Castle Stuart   Â£175  / Â£75 - if we get the numbers and probably midweek, yes Â£100 saving! 

Nairn              Â£ 110  / ** stop press ** No discount as it stands, so may go elsewhere

Boat of Garten Â£ 47  / Â£ 25.00 twilight      

Top price total based on 2013 prices is Â£ 442. Cheapest golf only option based on 2013 is approx Â£ 240.00. 
A potential saving of over Â£200, which will probably pay for your travel/accommodation.

Obviously 1-2 rounds will probably be over the weekend, so it might go up slightly, and also for 2014. 

All in all, with acommodation options being anything from Â£80 - Â£200 (in total) each for varying  levels of comfort and travel, it could be anything between Â£380 and Â£ 600 plus, before spends. There are cheap caravan options for Â£20 a night, various guest house accomodation or even cottages that can sleep 14 with a snooker table/pool table/table tennis games room option, in what looks like a baronial seat of power. 

The north west flatcappers may get a mini-bus up, if enough willing, but for now let's just concentrate on the golf, the other can take care of itself.

It will either be the May/June week when the kids are off, or in June 2014, subject to interest. Overall, we may do it as Wednesday to Sunday, or Saturday till Wednesday, which for most will mean 3 days off work. Some may only do 3 nights and it will change accordingly, but the expensive ones will probably be done on the weekdays, so you miss out on one or two of them, depending on finalised plans.

If you were to do this with just a few mates it would cost you a bomb, but as part of a larger group, it should be heavily discounted. The plan would be to agree the dates (for the majority), collect a deposit for the golf only in the next month or so. Look into accommodation options in the next 2 months, put a deposit on that. That way, you can pay a third approx 10 months before, pay the rest in early 2014 and just get your spends together nearer the time we go.

So if you can get a 3 or 4 night pass from HID, you want to play some of the most scenic, out the bloody way courses in our fair isles, you can afford the moolah, get your name down here.:thup:


Also advise if June is ok, or the school holidays May/June 2014.
		
Click to expand...

I don't know how you missed my email about Nairn Rate. They charge Â£70 Twlight which is after 1pm where as Dornoch is after 6pm. depending on nunbers i might get a discount.


----------



## Birchy (Jul 9, 2013)

patricks148 said:



			I don't know how you missed my email about Nairn Rate. They charge Â£70 Twlight which is after 1pm where as Dornoch is after 6pm. depending on nunbers i might get a discount.
		
Click to expand...

Â£70 twilight is decent especially with it being 1pm (most will be in bed most of morning anyway I bet  ). That means we could get the big 3 that were looked at for Â£210 if we organise it right.


----------



## Val (Jul 9, 2013)

Pete, all being well count me in for this at this point.

Im still keen in going to NI as mentioned after this years Machrihanish weekend but this trip does float my boat.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 9, 2013)

patricks148 said:



			I don't know how you missed my email about Nairn Rate. They charge Â£70 Twlight which is after 1pm where as Dornoch is after 6pm. depending on nunbers i might get a discount.
		
Click to expand...

Nairn only do a twilight rate in July and August. I asked if they could do any discount for a group or twilight in June, but they were inflexible.

Maybe if we do get good numbers we could try them again?


----------



## huds1475 (Jul 9, 2013)

Very interested, sounds 'Totes Amaze'!. The earlier in the year the better for me.


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 9, 2013)

Sounds superb Peter, I'm in :thup:


----------



## gjbike (Jul 9, 2013)

I will be going to Belek in May with the lads from the golf club so it's a none starter for me hope you all have great time


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 9, 2013)

Not for me too far to travel


----------



## gregbwfc (Jul 9, 2013)

Already got my pass sorted 
I'm in.
Thanks to both of you, spoke to Scott about this and you've both put a lot into it.
Need any help, just ask :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Jul 10, 2013)

List of possibles up to now

Birchy
Liverbirdie
Bluewolf
StuC
Valentino
Huds1475
Qwerty
Patricks148
Gregbwfc


----------



## Five&One (Jul 10, 2013)

Fantastic trip but a bit high end for me. Will keep an eye on it but probably not for me at these prices.

Also hoping to squeeze a trip to Belek early next year so that would rule me out completely if it comes off.


----------



## NWJocko (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm interested in this gents but will need to bide my time before committing I'm afraid.

Cracking courses you have lined up so hopefully will work out albeit I might need to hang on for any reserve spots that come up depending on when plans are finalised.


----------



## Fish (Jul 10, 2013)

Very much a possible until dates are confirmed, as long as HID can then get holiday at the same time I won't have to worry about Max and can come away :thup:


----------



## Scouser (Jul 10, 2013)

Not to sure what was on offer as when I saw it was lb's post I didn't bother reading it but it must be a round of golf somewhere awful so I am a possible


----------



## Junior (Jul 10, 2013)

Alright Pete, i'm a maybe depending on the date .  It's my wedding anniversary at then of May (28th) so a golfing trip over that would go down like a fart in a space suit.


----------



## Karl102 (Jul 10, 2013)

You get my pm pal?!? Pencil me in as a provisional


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 10, 2013)

Junior said:



			Alright Pete, i'm a maybe depending on the date .  It's my wedding anniversary at then of May (28th) so a golfing trip over that would go down like a fart in a space suit.
		
Click to expand...

## Awkward ##

Either deny you a chance, or your kid a chance as that week is the school hols.

It is a bank holiday Monday on June 3rd. If we went Thursday 29th, we could come back on the B/H Monday. That way it's only Thursday and Friday off work and still 4 nights away.

Birchy is checking with the courses to see if the twilights are the weekend also, and if the Monday counts as a weekday or a weekend rate. We will post up date options once we have this info. Then we will probably have to go on most popular dates.

Take her out on the previous saturday, that way you can do a Sunday brekky in bed.

Marge proops has nothing on me.......


----------



## Karl102 (Jul 10, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			## Awkward ##

Either deny you a chance, or your kid a chance as that week is the school hols.

It is a bank holiday Monday on June 3rd. If we went Thursday 29th, we could come back on the B/H Monday. That way it's only Thursday and Friday off work and still 4 nights away.

Birchy is checking with the courses to see if the twilights are the weekend also, and if the Monday counts as a weekday or a weekend rate. We will post up date options once we have this info. Then we will probably have to go on most popular dates.

Take her out on the previous saturday, that way you can do a Sunday brekky in bed.

Marge proops has nothing on me....... 

Click to expand...

Haha.... It's ok mate.... Would gladly step aside, I can't complain I get13 weeks holiday a year. Am happy for you to go with what's easiest for everyone...


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 11, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			## Awkward ##

Either deny you a chance, or your kid a chance as that week is the school hols.

It is a bank holiday Monday on June 3rd. If we went Thursday 29th, we could come back on the B/H Monday. That way it's only Thursday and Friday off work and still 4 nights away.

Birchy is checking with the courses to see if the twilights are the weekend also, and if the Monday counts as a weekday or a weekend rate. We will post up date options once we have this info. Then we will probably have to go on most popular dates.

Take her out on the previous saturday, that way you can do a Sunday brekky in bed.

Marge proops has nothing on me....... 

Click to expand...

I would say, id be sup if you were allowed the twilight rate at the weekend,  I would suggest playing Dornoch and Nairn on a weekday (monday would be a week day as most don'y have a bank holiday up here) and CS and a cheaper option at the weekend , or avoid the weekend full stop, even the smaller clubs charge double for the weekend as its the busy days for their members


----------



## Birchy (Jul 11, 2013)

patricks148 said:



			I would say, id be sup if you were allowed the twilight rate at the weekend,  I would suggest playing Dornoch and Nairn on a weekday (monday would be a week day as most don'y have a bank holiday up here) and CS and a cheaper option at the weekend , or avoid the weekend full stop, even the smaller clubs charge double for the weekend as its the busy days for their members
		
Click to expand...

Ive been looking at the online booking at some of the courses and Patrick is right. The twilight prices don't seem to show for weekends. Dornoch and Nairn don't show them on their online booking.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 11, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Is it too late to swap the word Scots for Jocks? Maybe no-one noticed........

Click to expand...

'Jocks' is just fine.  More than happy to be called a Jock (not so happy being a sweaty though )


----------



## Birchy (Jul 12, 2013)

List of possibles up to now

 Birchy
 Liverbirdie
 Bluewolf
 StuC
 Valentino
 Huds1475
 Qwerty
 Patricks148
 Gregbwfc 
Karl102
Junior
Five&one
NWJocko
Fish
Scouser


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 14, 2013)

Birchy said:



			List of possibles up to now

 Birchy
 Liverbirdie
 Bluewolf
 StuC
 Valentino
 Huds1475
 Qwerty
 Patricks148
 Gregbwfc 
Karl102
Junior
Five&one
NWJocko
Fish
Scouser
		
Click to expand...

I've only seen about 5 minutes of the golf at Castle stuart this week. I've sky+'ed the highlights programme tonight and will watch tomorrow.

Has CS whetted anyone's appetite, or is it a goat track?

Me and Birchy will post up possible dates in the next day or two.


----------



## Birchy (Jul 14, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			I've only seen about 5 minutes of the golf at Castle stuart this week. I've sky+'ed the highlights programme tonight and will watch tomorrow.

Has CS whetted anyone's appetite, or is it a goat track?

Me and Birchy will post up possible dates in the next day or two.
		
Click to expand...

I watched it and it looked superb. Some of the tee shots look scary good


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 14, 2013)

It looked great mate. Well worth a visit. I'm just sweating on dates. Not too bad for you Monday to Friday workers, but pick the wrong dates for me and I'd probably have to try and cover 5 nights!!! Not easy when there's only 3 other people in the company who can cover for me. Fingers crossed though as the Missus has given it the green light....


----------



## huds1475 (Jul 15, 2013)

CS looks very tasty


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 15, 2013)

Birchy said:



			I watched it and it looked superb. Some of the tee shots look scary good 

Click to expand...


What??

Which tee shots are they then?

Castle Stuart has some of the widest fairways on a links course you are every likely to find... that why the pro's (well some of them) love it blast off the tee and still find the ball.... the greens on the other hand are V V tricky.


----------



## Birchy (Jul 15, 2013)

patricks148 said:



			What??

Which tee shots are they then?

Castle Stuart has some of the widest fairways on a links course you are every likely to find... that why the pro's (well some of them) love it blast off the tee and still find the ball.... the greens on the other hand are V V tricky.
		
Click to expand...

I just meant the way they are perched up and the views from some of them look amazing. The fairways are wide but in proper weather I bet they can still be missed 

The greens did look a bit harem scarem too, 5 putt central I reckon :rofl:

Looks like a fantastic spot though :thup:  Cant wait to see the other courses too.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 19, 2013)

Hello all,

Me and Birchy have contacted the courses and although they donâ€™t have their diaries done for 2014, there are 3 potential dates for you to consider.

Also consider the following, which is important:-

Number of people who will attend â€“ generally the main kicker.

Cost of courses (Nairn only do twilights in July, not May or June, and donâ€™t give group discounts)

Cost of accommodation (bank holiday weekends/school hols are more expensive)

Time off work

Some may only decide to go for 3 nights instead of the full 4 nights (5 days golfing)

Castle Stuart will still do our â€œindustry rateâ€ Â£75 instead of Â£ 175 and will do it on the weekend

Royal Dornoch will do a twilight over the weekend   

Nairn only do twilights in July and August (these can also only be booked 2 weeks in advance, so canâ€™t be guaranteed)

At the moment we have the following as the highest/lowest options for the courses:-

                                        Top weekend price (2013)               Cheapest option 2013/2014

Royal Dornoch              Â£110                                                   Â£65 Twilight in June

Castle Stuart                  Â£175                                                   Â£75 - if we get the right numbers and probably midweek, yes Â£100 saving 

Nairn                               Â£110                                        Â£75

Other courses to be advised.

Normal full price is Â£ 395            Potential price Â£ 215      Saving    Â£180                                                                        

Best option price wise:-

*Option 1*

(upside - accomodation is cheaper, Nairn is cheaper) 3 days holiday used

Travel - Saturday 28[SUP]th[/SUP] June  Royal Dornoch after 6   (we can have a kip in the afternoon, after arriving)

Sunday 29[SUP]th[/SUP] June (Castle Stuart)

Monday 30[SUP]th[/SUP] June Moray/Tain or other

Tuesday 1[SUP]st[/SUP] July (Nairn on twilight)

Wednesday travel back  boat of garten/Silloth/southerness

*Option 2  *

(upside - only two work days used) 

(downside - accom may be more expensive)

Travel â€“ Saturday 24[SUP]th[/SUP] May

Sunday 25[SUP]th[/SUP] May

Monday 26[SUP]th[/SUP] May (bank holiday England and Scotland)

Tuesday 27[SUP]th[/SUP] May

Wednesday travel back

*Option 3 *


(upside accom should be ok as Scottish schools are in) 3 days holiday used

Travel Thursday 29[SUP]th[/SUP] May (schools off)

Friday 30[SUP]th[/SUP] May (schools off)

Saturday 31[SUP]st[/SUP] May

Sunday 1[SUP]st[/SUP] June

Travel back Monday 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] June

We would probably play Castle Stuart on the weekend, possibly also royal Dornoch. Nairn would only be during the week to save on cost.

After these three are sorted, we may also consider Moray, Tain, Boat of garten, and maybe Southerness/Silloth for on the way back (or there, as a half way stop for the NW guys).

It is up to people if they want to go for 3 or 4 nights, but I think it is worth the 3 days off work, to get all the great courses in, whilst up near Inverness, as it is so out of the way, for us Sassenachs.

Iâ€™ve just put the course options next to the 1[SUP]st[/SUP] option, just as an illustration. All prices are based on 2013 prices, prices will probably go up slightly for next year, unless they let us secure the prices now.

Some of the courses normally require full payment in advance, which 11 months before is daft. We are hoping to do it in staged payments of 30% in the next month or so, balance to be paid in February.

*As I always say, if people pay their deposits, it is up to them to sell it on, not us, or  lose the money. *

Accommodation and travel is up to individuals to sort (although weâ€™ll try and get a group deal), but Iâ€™m sure we can sort something out between us all, or we may have a separate travel secretary â€“ any offers?

Birchy has already found some cheap 3 bed caravans which work out at Â£20 pppn, I think, so you can do it as little as Â£80 for accommodation. I think I may look at deals on guest houses.

So for now, without waffling on or taking the thread off line (Scouser), please initially advise what options you can do out of the above 3, or which multiples you can do.

BTW This is open to all, not just a north west thing, so lets be having you....:thup:


----------



## gregbwfc (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks LB and Birchy.:thup:
I'll be able to do any of those but would prefer option 3 - Bank Holiday out the way.
I'll be looking at guest houses too Pete - don't need to be staying in a caravan 

Mentioned Tain to Birchy at the start and I love the idea of Southerness or Silloth on the way back.
Southerness would only be an hour out of our way total I reckon.
All looks good, let's make it happen.


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 19, 2013)

Won't be able to let you know until I go back into work in early August. Best to let you guys pick a date then see if my ridiculous rota will fit around it...:thup:


----------



## Birchy (Jul 19, 2013)

Option 2 or 3 for me. Option 1 is very doubtful for me.

I have found some decent looking b&b's for 30 pppn so that could be a good option. We might get it cheaper if we book a place out etc between a few of us.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 19, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Option 2 or 3 for me. Option 1 is very doubtful for me.

I have found some decent looking b&b's for 30 pppn so that could be a good option. We might get it cheaper if we book a place out etc between a few of us.
		
Click to expand...

If for some reason Birchy can't do a certain date - we're not going then. Period!

He has done many hours, if not tens of hours in researching this with me, so if he aint going, we aint going. Birchy, just make sure, but if most go for the other options anyway, they will be the options.


----------



## Birchy (Jul 19, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			If for some reason Birchy can't do a certain date - we're not going then. Period!

He has done many hours, if not tens of hours in researching this with me, so if he aint going, we aint going. Birchy, just make sure, but if most go for the other options anyway, they will be the options.
		
Click to expand...

If one is overwhelming favourite then i will see what i can do but theres so many things that can stop me for that one i dont even wanna try to get round them unless i have to 

Lets see what the masses say anyway :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 19, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Lets see what the missus say anyway :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Fixed that for ya.


----------



## 2blue (Jul 20, 2013)

Reckon I'll be pretty much up for this exciting trip to some of Scotland's finest. Any option really and could liase for transport at my mates in Penrith if no one going from the East.


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 20, 2013)

Id prefer option 3 Peter. But if the majority go for one of the other options then that's fine :thup:

Where are you thinking of staying.... In Inverness or somewhere out of the way?   Do the Caravan parks have a facility for some :cheers:


----------



## Birchy (Jul 20, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Id prefer option 3 Peter. But if the majority go for one of the other options then that's fine :thup:

Where are you thinking of staying.... In Inverness or somewhere out of the way?   Do the Caravan parks have a facility for some :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

There will deffo be facilities for :cheers: Wherever we go! :thup:


----------



## huds1475 (Jul 22, 2013)

Am reluctantly being ruled out of the full trip after cards on the table discussions with the Mr's.

Still mulling a weekend only / flight in & out jobby - never give up!!


----------



## brendy (Jul 22, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Id prefer option 3 Peter. But if the majority go for one of the other options then that's fine :thup:

Where are you thinking of staying.... In Inverness or somewhere out of the way?   Do the Caravan parks have a facility for some :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Cant speak for Inverness but Nairn nightlife was a bit of a joke, out by 11 in any bars we could find, caravan park was 100% though.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 22, 2013)

brendy said:



			Cant speak for Inverness but Nairn nightlife was a bit of a joke, out by 11 in any bars we could find, caravan park was 100% though.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, there 's not much in Nairn and its only close to one course you are playing.. I suggest you stay in or close to Inverness. Plenty of B&B's and it has lets say a "colourful" nightlife with 20 bars + and 3 night clubs.

They have even opened a Pole dancing club somewhere this week, though it could just be some Polish Guys dancing around pished


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 22, 2013)

patricks148 said:



			Indeed, there 's not much in Nairn and its only close to one course you are playing.. I suggest you stay in or close to Inverness. Plenty of B&B's and it has lets say a "colourful" nightlife with 20 bars + and 3 night clubs.

They have even opened a Pole dancing club somewhere this week, though it could just be some Polish Guys dancing around pished

Click to expand...

Maybe we need a Prole dancing club, for us scallies. I reckon StuC can throw a few shapes.

So come on people when can and when can't you make it, without this info, we can't move onto the booking stage.


----------



## Val (Jul 22, 2013)

Over the May Day bank holiday is my preference but happy to go with the flow


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Jul 22, 2013)

So if you can get a 3 or 4 night pass from HID - YES :thup:

you want to play some of the most scenic, out the bloody way courses in our fair isles - YES :thup:

you can afford the moolah - NO


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 22, 2013)

HotDogAssassin said:



			So if you can get a 3 or 4 night pass from HID - YES :thup:

you want to play some of the most scenic, out the bloody way courses in our fair isles - YES :thup:

you can afford the moolah - NO 

Click to expand...

At a saving of potentially Â£180 - can you afford not to turn it down, or miss it? Depends on your point of view.

Suggestion 1 - shoot some more hot dogs!

Suggestion 2 - It will probably be in staged payments, initial deposit in the next month or so for the courses only, balance in February, hopefully. You can save for your accomodation and spends in the next 10-11 months.


----------



## Birchy (Jul 23, 2013)

Birchy 2 or 3
Liverbirdie Any??
Bluewolf depends on rota
StuC
Valentino Option 2 preferred but happy to do any
Huds1475 doubtful
Qwerty Option 3 preferred but happy to do any
Patricks148
Gregbwfc Option 2 not preferred but will do any
Karl102 Depends on schools
Junior NOT option 2
Five&one
NWJocko
Fish
Scouser
2blue - Happy with any

Any more preferences please people :thup:


----------



## Fish (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm deffo up for it, what I'd say is I'd want as much out of it as possible so the most and best courses in the time allotted for it not to be all too rushed, if you know what I mean, and, not stuck out in the sticks, I've watched The Wickerman and these isolated area's scare me


----------



## Birchy (Jul 23, 2013)

Fish said:



			I'm deffo up for it, what I'd say is I'd want as much out of it as possible so the most and best courses in the time allotted for it not to be all too rushed, if you know what I mean, and, not stuck out in the sticks, I've watched The Wickerman and these isolated area's scare me 

Click to expand...

Ok mate that sounds like the same idea weve been working to so that's good news . Once we have sorted out the golf booking side we will try and book the accommodation which will suit us best for being close to civilisation & pubs etc etc. We can get a few pointers off our Inverness representative Patrick :thup:

Weve looked to get the 3 star courses of the area as the main core of the trip then once that's booked in we can also add on other golf as people see fit. Some may want to play a bit more/less than others etc.


----------



## Twire (Jul 23, 2013)

Just to throw a spanner in the works.... CS and Royal Dornoch do a special in October. The misses treated me earlier this year to 2 rounds at CS and 1 round at RD with 2 night B&B at the Royal Dornoch hotel for Â£275 fantastic value, and I was playing in shirt sleeves....though that can't be guaranteed in October.


----------



## Birchy (Jul 23, 2013)

Twire said:



			Just to throw a spanner in the works.... CS and Royal Dornoch do a special in October. The misses treated me earlier this year to 2 rounds at CS and 1 round at RD with 2 night B&B at the Royal Dornoch hotel for Â£275 fantastic value, and I was playing in shirt sleeves....though that can't be guaranteed in October.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers for the heads up. We did look at these packages but I didn't fancy risking it with the weather and having 12-16 lads stood outside my hotel room baying for blood when it starts snowing


----------



## NWJocko (Jul 23, 2013)

Still don't know if I can make this.

If I can Option 2 or 3 are best for me out of those.

Top work arranging this (again) LB and Birchy, looks a cracking trip.


----------



## Birchy (Jul 23, 2013)

Birchy 2 or 3
Liverbirdie Any??
Bluewolf depends on rota
StuC
Valentino Option 2 preferred but happy to do any
Huds1475 doubtful
Qwerty Option 3 preferred but happy to do any
Patricks148
Gregbwfc Option 2 not preferred but will do any
Karl102 Depends on schools
Junior NOT option 2
Five&one
NWJocko Option 2 or 3 look best
Fish - Up for it
Scouser
2blue - Happy with any

 Any more preferences please people

Option 3 looking best to suit most people at the moment.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 23, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Birchy 2 or 3
Liverbirdie Any??
Bluewolf depends on rota
StuC
Valentino Option 2 preferred but happy to do any
Huds1475 doubtful
Qwerty Option 3 preferred but happy to do any
Patricks148
Gregbwfc Option 2 not preferred but will do any
Karl102 Depends on schools
Junior NOT option 2
Five&one
NWJocko Option 2 or 3 look best
Fish - Up for it
Scouser
2blue - Happy with any

 Any more preferences please people

Option 3 looking best to suit most people at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

I'm ok for any, Birchy.

Twire, thanks. I ws originally thinking of tying it in with the Ryder cup Sunday at Gleneagles, then playing these courses Monday onwards, but I thought October in Highland Scotland could be a washout.


----------



## Val (Jul 23, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			I'm ok for any, Birchy.

Twire, thanks. I ws originally thinking of tying it in with the Ryder cup Sunday at Gleneagles, then playing these courses Monday onwards, *but I thought October in Highland Scotland could be a washout.*

Click to expand...

And you think any other month wouldn't :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 23, 2013)

Valentino said:



			And you think any other month wouldn't :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Most times I've been to Scotland in June, it's been glorious. 

Some fantastic overcast dawns to be had.:whoo:


----------



## thepodgster (Aug 30, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Â£70 twilight is decent especially with it being 1pm (most will be in bed most of morning anyway I bet  ). That means we could get the big 3 that were looked at for Â£210 if we organise it right.
		
Click to expand...

Most being in bed?  How about I throw in some wake and shake clubs in the mornings, will it get be a discounted rate?

Pete - count me in.  Do not put me in a fourball with **** chat!!!!!!!


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 30, 2013)

Has the date of this trip  been finalized yet?


----------



## Birchy (Aug 30, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			Has the date of this trip  been finalized yet?
		
Click to expand...


Just wating on a few prices back mate. Should be up within next week i reckon.


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 30, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Just wating on a few prices back mate. Should be up within next week i reckon.
		
Click to expand...

Hurry up please birchy i need to plant the seed for 2 golf trips next year......


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 1, 2013)

Right kidders, here is the proposed final dates:-

Friday 23rd May - travel up, play a round most of the way up or around Inverness.
Saturday 24th May - Royal dornoch or castle stuart hopefully
Sunday 25th May - Royal Dornoch or castle stuart hopefully
Monday 26th May - Possibly Nairn
Tuesday 27th May - travel back, play a round on the way back or around Inverness.

The other courses under consideration are Moray, Tain, Boat of garten and Southerness.

Accomodation  - we will have some options once we have a good idea of numbers, but it may still be left up to individuals to sort out there own, or different options may be posted up. Podgster is also working on one good/cheap option, also.

THIS IS NOT JUST FOR NORTH WESTERNERS/SCOTTISH - THIS IS OPEN TO ANYONE ON THE FORUM, SO LETS SEE A FEW NEW FACES. 

For people who want to fly, there may be some kind people who will transport you to the courses, but I'm not promising as yet.

This is mainly planned around 4 nights away (5 days golf), but if some can only make it for 3 nights, the premium courses will hopefully be played over the weekend.

So, let's be having you.........

LB and Birchy.


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 8, 2013)

Has there been any movement on this?

I can only do sat/sun/mon and ill be looking to book the flights soon


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 8, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			Has there been any movement on this?

I can only do sat/sun/mon and ill be looking to book the flights soon
		
Click to expand...

We've since had a bit of movement from Nairn.

I wanted to let the H4Heroes get out of the way, and then thought we would post up again. Maybe in the next day or so.


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 8, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			We've since had a bit of movement from Nairn.

I wanted to let the H4Heroes get out of the way, and then thought we would post up again. Maybe in the next day or so.
		
Click to expand...

Sound the flights are up and I want to get them booked ASAP.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 8, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			Sound the flights are up and I want to get them booked ASAP.
		
Click to expand...

Thought you were gonna ring me - do you fancy being a winter league captain?


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 8, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Thought you were gonna ring me - do you fancy being a winter league captain?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry mate been sidetracked not had chance, I'm struggling to play in all of them so ill have to pass on it.


----------



## bernix (Oct 9, 2013)

i am very interested to join but need to know the exact dates because i have to arrange flights
would be very helpful if someone could give me a lift from inverness airport  :whoo:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 9, 2013)

Most of the courses in the area have open weeks where you can save a lot on green fees by entering some of their competitions. Check out the websites for Golspie, Tain and Brora as they are all very close to Dornoch. For Dornoch itself, probably worth getting the combo ticket for the Struie course as apart from 3rd/4th/16th/17th there are some really good holes on it. There are also a couple of 'golf hotels' locally in Dornoch that may or may not be able to get reduced rates for golf, not sure but just a thought. 

Sounds like a good trip but be aware it is a LONG way north, you are looking at 4+ hours from Glasgow as the roads get narrower and slower.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 9, 2013)

bernix said:



			i am very interested to join but need to know the exact dates because i have to arrange flights
would be very helpful if someone could give me a lift from inverness airport  :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Would be good to see you. I'm sure someone would oblige, although dont make arrangements just yet.

A new post will be done in the next few days/weekend latest. Even then we will only go ahead if we get 8-10 firmly committing with deposits.


----------



## bernix (Oct 10, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Would be good to see you. I'm sure someone would oblige, although dont make arrangements just yet.

A new post will be done in the next few days/weekend latest. Even then we will only go ahead if we get 8-10 firmly committing with deposits.
		
Click to expand...

I just searched for flights. Only convenient flight would arrive at Inverness at 16:40, return at 12:25 via Amsterdam. Most probably have to arrive one day ahead.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 10, 2013)

bernix said:



			I just searched for flights. Only convenient flight would arrive at Inverness at 16:40, return at 12:25 via Amsterdam. Most probably have to arrive one day ahead.
		
Click to expand...

If it's any cheaper, you could look into flights into Liverpool or Manchester. I am sure that there would be more (and cheaper) options and I'm sure one of the north west guys would get you from the airport. I live only 10 minutes drive away from Liverpool airport, so no problem for me. There is a 7+ hour car journey from the Liverpool/Manchester area though, so may be a down side for you. You would have a chance to play the courses on the way up/back though. Lets get the date sorted, commitment from forummers, then you can check options out.


----------



## 2blue (Oct 10, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			If it's any cheaper, you could look into flights into Liverpool or Manchester. I am sure that there would be more (and cheaper) options and I'm sure one of the north west guys would get you from the airport. I live only 10 minutes drive away from Liverpool airport, so no problem for me. There is a 7+ hour car journey from the Liverpool/Manchester area though, so may be a down side for you. You would have a chance to play the courses on the way up/back though. Lets get the date sorted, commitment from forummers, then you can check options out.
		
Click to expand...

May be able to offer a transfer from Leeds/Bradford...  But a lot to sort yet before I can confirm.
Dates sound good to me, but do we have an idea of golf costs??.....  caravan stay sounds a good option also.
PS..  Quick 2nd thoughts indicate we could be onto a winner here B....  Shared travel, accommodation & extra golf going up and back is sounding a working option....  hang in there.   Dave


----------

